# Granite State



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Just saw this video on my facebook. Figured you guys would get a kick out of it.


----------



## 01PStroker (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome video !!!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Video, Here is one that a local radio station made of one of less desirable suburbs here in Cleveland.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

atvriderinmass;1245346 said:


> Just saw this video on my facebook. Figured you guys would get a kick out of it.
> 
> Ha that was pretty funny especially the guy showveling at the end of his driveway. Everytime i plow my HOA i know the h/o are sweraing under there breath
> 
> ...


----------



## plowguy23 (Feb 9, 2009)

The group that does Granite sate of mind are hilarius lol


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

wass up guy? the N.H is wicked pissa!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

ahah that is a pretty good video! Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Parma gets my vote.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys from Bristol got a lot of air time for their version.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The Cedar Waters Nudist Camp is in my neighborhood,bet they will get a kick out of it. plowking


----------

